# Eric Wong free Ebooks on S & C



## TNT Fight Gear (Feb 26, 2013)

Just thought i would share this link giving access to Eric Wongs Never gas ebook. Its a good read and completely free. I planned an awesome workout using the information and tips he has in the book.

He also includes his Core shredder circuit workout which is also good.

Check his website out, he's got some great info on Strength and Conditioning.

FREE Never Gas Ebook and Crazy 8's MMA Bodyweight Workout


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Done thanks


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Does the link actually work Bonecrusher? No offense but it looked a bit fishy to me at first glance, like a pop-up ad lol.


----------



## TNT Fight Gear (Feb 26, 2013)

It does work Alan, i have found it superb to base my workout around and also use the circuit twice a week.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

I'd never say no to some training tips 

Thanks for bringing that to our attention TNT, I'll check that out later.


----------



## Justin (Aug 24, 2009)

I can vouch for Eric Wong - a superb strength & conditioning coach. He knows his stuff


----------

